# Sex the New Rivers



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Will be picking up these beauties on Fri. Were sold to me as a probable trio as a 1.2 and are 3 yrs old. Any takers to confirm?


----------



## firefishbrain (Jan 20, 2008)

Are they probable in respect to the gender ratio? The left frog looks male, based on toe pad and lack of chubbiness, just got 2 females, and they are HUGE! Keep us updated on any breeding or calling or anything. New Rivers are a recent obsession of mine.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

My guess is a 2.1 The middle one being the female.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

i would second that! middle female


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

From left to right: Male, female, male. Looks like a 2.1 to me. I base this mostly on toe pads and back arch as it is kind of hard to see the actual girth of all of them.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree with everyone else, Lance. Male, female, male

NICE looking frogs! Best of luck with them!


----------

